# 6 weeks :)



## hellbell84 (Nov 19, 2013)

aaaaaaaaaaaaargh!!!!!!!! FINALLLLLLLLLLLLY!!!!

ok so i have an appointment tomorrow with docs to fill in forms etc, but i dont know what else happens, when will i have my first scan? some say its not til 12 weeks after you have had your midwife appointment and others say its at 8 weeks.

being on thyroxine and fluxoentine too, will this have any detrimnetal affect on the nugget? i dont really wanna google as i have read too many horror stories already 

xxx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm afraid I'm not qualified to answer any of your questions hellbell, but just want to say congratulations!  Hope all goes smoothly for you!


----------



## Cleo (Nov 19, 2013)

Congratulations !!!

I think the guidelines may vary from region to region.  I had my first booking appointment with the midwife when I was 6 weeks.  They did the standard set of blood tests, worked out my BMI etc etc.  I had my first scan at 12 weeks but because I had a few issues with early pregnancy bleeding I needed to have internal scans at 7 and 9 weeks - but that was to check that I hadnt miscarried so not standard at all.  In between the 6 and 12 weeks I went to the ante natal clinic eveyr 2 weeks (I think) so see the endocrinologist and dietician.  Dont worry - I am sure you will be looked after very well and trust me you'll get sick of going to the hospital all the time !.  I'm sure they'll see you and baby as often as needed.
I dont know anything about the meds you mentioned but Im sure they'll let you know if there are any contraindications with pregnancy.  If I need to look up anything re pregnancy I always go to the NHS website.  Its very comprehensive and helpful - like you, I always stay away from looking things up on random websites - all they do is instil fear in women !.  Pregnancy is a perfectly natural physiological process after all 
good luck ! x


----------



## Cleo (Nov 19, 2013)

PS love the name 'nugget'


----------



## hellbell84 (Nov 28, 2013)

*hba1c of 67*

just found out that was result of my blood test i had tuesday...

which isnt good i dont think (8.3 is old money?)

what damage could i have done to nugget?? im freaking out now as i havent heard anything from midwife yet in regards to a booking in appointment (will be 7 weeks preg tomorrow)

has anyone conceived with a high HBA1C and had any problems? or have they had a high number and been ok?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2013)

I can't answer from personal experience, but I do know that we have had members here in the past who have had unplanned pregnancies with fairly high HbA1c at the time, but have gone on to have healthy babies. I think the key is to do your utmost to try and get things as well-controlled as you can (which I have no doubt you are doing!). Hopefully, others will be able to share their experiences with you to reassure you


----------



## trophywench (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm sorry to tell you that many many drugs like SSRIs are not recommended during pregnancy - No2 stepdaughter discovered this in her last (accidental) preg and had to manage just on Sertraline instead of the cocktail of about 6 different things she was on before.

However, what does it say on the Patient Info leaflet in the packet?  As I was 58 the only time I needed Fluoxetine I can't recall what it might have said about preg as it didn't affect me.

I was thinking the Thyroxine should be OK, on the grounds that high TSH would have a worse detrimental affect than the tablets - the Leaflet just says 'tell the doc you are on this drug if you are preg or trying to get preg' - so you'd better do that LOL

You should get ref'd to the specialist team anyway pdq because ALL diabetes pregs are High Risk.  (which doesn't mean they all go wrong by any means, just that they take better care of you!)


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 3, 2013)

I had a scan at my first appointment with the joint diabetes/obs team to date me, it was 6 weeks they thought 8, but that set our dates straight. Was ace seeing that tiny flicker of the heartbeat.

Take your partner to be sure. I thought it was just tests and forms then it turned out to be a scan too, I had no change for a pic and no hand to hold.

I don't know about your Meds or hb1ac mine was 7.1 when we found out, it wasn't planned and I soon got it down to in the 6s till I had her.

It was hard, it's the hardest but most rewarding thing I have ever done.

It really isn't easy and neither is being a parent, once you get your head round that you will be fine.

Don't panic and take each day at a time.

And test, test, test  xx


----------



## hellbell84 (Dec 9, 2013)

thanks phoebe

well i went to fill in forms etc last thursday but turns out i got the whole shebang. got scan, they dated me at 6 weeks 2 days but according to the date of my last period, i thought i would have been 7 weeks 4 days. so now im unsure what date they use to generate the 12 weeks scan appointment. i am seeing dietitian and obsteicitian (!?) this thursday. im impressed with the amount of care they give you. got date with eye clinich this friday as well


----------

